# Shirts



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

I figured we need a shirt thread anyway, so I'll start. 

Is there a back up plan in place if Buzzard's connection doesn't pan out? If not I have no special connections, but we do have a pretty good screen-printer up here so I can at least get you a price for what we need that we can compare and see what kind of deal we can get.

Do you want me to include a question when I ask for campground specifics from each member as to what sizes and how many T's they want or do you want to handle it seperately? I figured get an "order" and then probably make an additional few for the ones who don't attend and still want a shirt is what you planned.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 16, 2007)

Chad there are a few screen printers in the area. I am planning on early next week making the rounds to them to get prices and finding out what layout they can provide. If you have the time you might check yours out too.

I'm still waiting on Buzz to get back with me on costs or needs.

I believe it is a good idea to get their shirt sizes and quantity needed when you contact them about the event. As I stated in the original post I will send a shirt to the winner of the slogan suggestion, if they don't attend. So far it is SmkyOky and I believe he is planning on attending.

The poll will close on 2-25, we will know the slogan then. After that is just finding out how we can lay it out


----------



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, will do on the shirt sizes. I think I am going to go ahead and get some done. Get the ones I'm sure of out of the way.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

I have two connections for shirts possibly three connections.

If we need prices I can get some.

Some of the places that I deal with will set up a "web site" that we can log in and place orders. In fact we can get them screen printed and even have our log in and real names printed on each one.

One other thought is that we can see if Jeff would be willing to set it up so that we can sell it off of his main page.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you Cheech. I still haven't heard from Buzz on the shirt printing, so go ahead with getting prices, I will PM each of you next week sometime if I don't hear from him, we'll move forward one way or another.

BTW, welcome to the committee Cheech. We weren't sure if you were gonna join us or not. Glad to have you on board. Your enthusiasm should keep us moving.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Not sure if I would join,.....try to stop me  yahoooooo here we come.

Just some other random thoughts.

Should we try to organize food?

Like have those of us not bringing smokers pay for some food so that we do not have to go out for food once we are in town?

I think originally the thoughts were to base this around a competition but really I am not sure that it needs to be if that makes things easier.

Maybe we could set up a running list of those who plan to attend and keep it on the site so that all can see.

I also wonder if we should add in things like hats with shirts. Not sure how many others are thinking of going but I have a shipment of Baseball hats that are in need of a slogan. I can have them stitched up and ready by that time. I only have about 1-2 dozen. I can always order more.

I thought that if we offer them on Jeff's main site than he would be able to make a buck off of them and help with some of the expenses he has with the site.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

Whoever ends up undertaking the shirt task, I have had a couple inquiries about kids shirts. See what you can find out and let me know so I can get info to the interested members.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Chad my main sourse is out of the office until Tuesday I will check then


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

I will be working nights this weekend (Sa, Su, Mo) it will be Tuesday or Wednesday before I have a chance to get in touch with the printers in my area, so Tue or so is fine Daryl. Don't forget to check on kids sizes for Chad.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

I will check a variety of sizes. My kids I'm sure will want a shirt too


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

FYI, big sizes are being asked about as well. It looks like info on kids through 4-5X is what you guys need.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Chad, It sounds like there will be a higher demand on the shirts than I might have estimated. Can you give us an approximate number of shirts, we may be able to get a better price with quantity.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

Not really alot of shirts Joe, just alot of sizes. I am estimating somewhat and including kids shirts as well if you can get them. I suspect we will end up around 35 shirts. Also, we'll have to add in shirts for whoever is not coming but still wants a shirt.

You guys might be able to pull it off, but I think it will be hard to get a bulk discount due to the size ranges we're getting. Ya know, 4 of these, 2 of them, 5 of these, one of those.........and so on.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

My original estimate of 50 was based on about double the people who were planning on attending. When I go to check on the prices I'll take that bag of charm I've been saving and see what happens - I hate to waste it, it's the only charm I have left.

Cheech, see what ya can do buster, maybe letting them know there may be more later might help.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 21, 2007)

I wanted to have a possible design in hand when pricing shirts so I used this site to lay one out. Let me know how you feel about the layout, if you have any suggestions let me know. You can switch shirt colors by clicking on "switch product"

www.DesignAShirt.com/design.asp?design=256314


----------



## cheech (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice job on the design.

I like the way that this looks. I passed it on to my people and we will see what the price will be. I will plan on around 50 units of various sizes


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice layout Joe, looks good to me! Does anyone know what color the shirts are actually going to be?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 23, 2007)

I was leaning towards a light blue or a gray color. If you go back to the site you can change the shirt color by selecting "change product" then click on the colors.

But light blue for the Thin Blue Smoke, or a gray to appear as smokey colored... That's my opinion. What's yours?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 24, 2007)

I thought most of the greys looked good with the design. I didn't care for the light blue at all. I do see where you were going with "thin blue" aspect but smoke grey is a little more manly.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 24, 2007)

I tend to agree with you on the grey color looking better. Just a novel though on the blue. I believe grey would be best. If possible how about varying colors... Grey, blue, and maybe a shade of red??

So far I'm not panning out on the shirt vendors, I still have one maybe two more to check. I'll keep you posted when I find something out.

Cheech will it be possible to get different colors? Any word on your vendors yet?

Also SmokyOky has offered a connection on possible hats and /or shirts. He is supposed to get back with me on those too.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Based on a qty of 50-60 shirts, the price on a light blue shirt with a one color imprint on front and a two color imprint on back is as
follows:
S-XL: $6.25
2XL: $7.25
3XL: $8.25
This includes your screen charges as well. The only other factor would be freight. 

So far here is what I have and still have a few vendors to get numbers back yet


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

Today I was able to get a rough estimate on one color front and back at approx. $6 with price increase of $1 per shirt per size over 2X. Which means 3X would be $7 and 4X at $8 approx. This is still a roughed in price. 

Chad, once you have a semi-solid number on shirts and sizes please send me the list so I can lock in a quote.

Cheech, is this one of the vendors who would create a "web space" to purchase shirts? I would lean more towards that at a few extra bucks to avoid any confusion of taking orders and getting it all processed and verified when the shirts are finished.

I'd like your idea on it guys.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

I forgot to ask. I will place a call tomorrow and find out for sure.

BTW the way that this works is that they set up a website as a sub site to their main site ie www.smokingmeatforums.com/shirts but the site is actually from the shirt vendor.

I believe this company does this however there is a different vendor locally here that does do this for sure I just have not been impressed with their service


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Based on a qty of 50-60 shirts, 

S-XL: $6.25
2XL: $7.25
3XL: $8.25
This includes your screen charges as well. The only other factor would be freight. 

- Shirt colors do not matter
- It is a two color on the back side 
- One color on the front side
- They can take orders on line 
- Every one can pay with their credit cards
- They would just run the orders at one time (screen printing thing)
- Shipping would be easiest if we can hand them out at the gathering or they would just ship them once the order is run.
- Time frame should be able to design, print and ship with in a two-three week period
- I think that covers it all

Any qeustions?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheech, thanks for your work. Sounds good to me. I haven't heard from Jeff yet on the layout. I will let you know soon on when to have them start setting up. 

Also did we discuss hats? I can't remember, but they have been asked about. I'm sure they can do them. Just looking for SMF or OTBS on them I think. Embroidered if possible. 

Thanks again

Joe


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Hats (These are nice hats I have a sample at my desk) are $6 each plus a set up charge

If we want them personalized (OTBS 32 Cheech) then it will be around $10/hat

They will be embroidered with what ever color we wish


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 28, 2007)

Very good Cheech. I am at work now,but will check messages when I get home about Jeff's approval on the layout. If he doesn't get back with us soon I'll okay the move forward late tomorrow. He's a busy man and may have missed the PM, I'm sure he is behind the layout.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 28, 2007)

Final changes are made and layout is approved. Cheech move forward on setting up the printing of shirts and hats. E-mail will follow

I removed the dates at Jeff's suggestion and left Bucksaw Point Marina as it was. 

Thank you all for your input and hard work. Final layout address:

http://www.designashirt.com/design.asp?design=256314


----------



## ultramag (Mar 5, 2007)

I figured I'd give you guys the preliminary numbers I have up to now. Gathering attendees should account for 25 shirts. It doesn't really matter now since it sounds like each member will order their own T's, but just FYI here are the size breakdown in case it is of any help with the vendor's.

Large=6
XL=6
2X=8
3X=3
4X=2
Not sure if I missed it, but I don't think I ever got an answer about Kids T's.


----------



## cheech (Mar 5, 2007)

Kid's Ts are available and can be ordered just like the adult sizes.

Her email is still down so I still can not send her the info yet hopefully tomorrow


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you get a look at the shirt layout with the New layout yet? I haven't heard from either of you yet on if it is too much or not.


----------



## cheech (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry been under the weather for the past two days and still not myself.

I took a quick look and it is alright, I spoke with the shirt lady and her email is back up. I need to work out some details with her and plan to do it on Friday when I am back in my office and can speak with her on the phone and be on my pc at the same time.

I will keep you up to date as things change


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok here is the lastest info on the shirts

1. We are unable to place a web page with the information in it and have everyone order directly from my vendor
2. I have a meeting Friday with a different vendor that has done something like this before however I have not worked with them before and not sure how good they are.
3. My current vendor is changing how they do things and it appears that we may be able to skate by the set up charge for these shirts it would be around $60! So they are working through these details right now
4. The way that this will work is everyone would either call, fax or email their order to my vendor. They would have to give then a credit card number and be billed separately Good for us! Now we do not have to handle everything individually.
5. Each order would be shipped direct to the user (Bad for them shipping charges can sneak up)
6. Hats are a go, I spoke with Jeff and he does not want the hassle of shipping a great number of hats to everyone and deal with the shipping issues.
7. I am trying to work on a way to have my vendor handle the shipping and ordering and give Jeff a commission.  
8. The design is ok with them and should pose no issues, I hope to be ready to rock and roll soon then everyone would place their orders and we would have cut off day so that they can run the order.

Questions?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 14, 2007)

Okay Cheech,

Lines 3 -8 Is this the original vendor or the one you will have a meeting with?

Question on shipping. Any idea of what the shipping charges will be? Will they be inflating shipping to make extra money? Can you get a USPS quote from their zip to yours for comparision? I don't mind them making a bit on shipping and Handling.. but not double the cost of the shirts.

I don't have a problem with the call / fax / email to order.

I would like to get a GO on this as soon as possible.. but keep working on the most reasonable deal you can get.

Hope you're feeling better now and I appreciate your work to put us in shirts. 

Keep us in the loop when you know something.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Mar 15, 2007)

PigCicles;34248 said:
			
		

> Okay Cheech,
> 
> Lines 3 -8 Is this the original vendor or the one you will have a meeting with?
> Orginal vendor
> ...


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 15, 2007)

Daryl, when you have something you like and are ready to post.. shoot Chad and I a copy of it so we can proof and approve. Once we agree, it can be posted.

I was just thinking the SMF in a box or the OTBS was what we were leaning toward, if you have something else in mind, I'll try to get a little more original. I'll see what I can do for you on a design.


----------



## cheech (Mar 15, 2007)

If you have a moment can you hop in the chat room?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 15, 2007)

Um, ahh, just what do you have in mind doing with my baby?? (OTBS) Just curious.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 15, 2007)

PM to explain the hats Dutch.. Thanks for the inquiry


----------



## cheech (Mar 23, 2007)

Guys I was told that I would get the order form by Wed afternoon, it is Friday and I have not seen it yet!

I have emailed again but waiting for the final order form.

Once I get that I will pass it on to you and then we can post it.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheech, when we get the shirt order in line we can put together the announcement, proof it for errors, and get it all posted. Were you wanting to put the announcement together? When you get your info let us know.. Thanks 

Joe


----------



## cheech (Mar 24, 2007)

I did get an email and was told there was a big order they had to work on and that my form will be done on Monday. We can review it then and post Monday night if we all get a chance to review it :)


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 27, 2007)

Given the fact that the printer is dragging their feet on getting the order form back to us, we'll give them til the end of the week to get it done.

Regardless of the status on the order form I would like to post the Official Announcement next weekend. We can add the shirt info later.

Chad, can you get us the actual physical address to put in the announcement so travellers can print out their map directions?

Thanks - Joe


----------



## ultramag (Mar 27, 2007)

No problem Joe, I'll get a proper addy this week.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 29, 2007)

Northern Cherokee Trading Post
578 E. 7 Hwy
Clinton, MO 64735


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok so by now you should have received the email I sent with the order form.

The company has been asked about getting me a picture of the hat for a sample so everyone can get an idea on what it will look like.

Yes the shirts can be just about any color we would like them.

If you guys like the form I will get it posted this evening


----------

